
The Slow Meditation of Large Format Photography (Moving Mountains with Perl) - leejo
https://leejo.github.io/2018/09/15/slow_meditation/
======
nickserv
Sometimes a thing is worthwhile precisely because of the work involved.

For me, it's panoramas... Even if a mid range smartphone makes it very easy to
get great looking panos, I still prefer going at it with a DSLR and doing my
own stitching.

As mentioned in the article, it creates a certain connection with the subject
that I don't have when doing it the "easy way".

